# Präsentation über Proxy



## big-bang90 (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier im richtigen Unterforum bin.
Ich muss eine Präsentation über Proxy machen und weiß nicht recht was ich alles darüber erzählen soll. Das ganze Thema Proxy interessiert mich, ich habe aber leider nur ca. 15 Minuten für die Präsi und weiß nicht recht was man weglassen kann und was aufjeden Fall mit rein muss.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja paar Tipps geben.

Danke im Vorraus.


PS.: Und bitte lasst blöde Kommentare, ich habe noch nicht so viele Präsentationen gemacht.


----------



## port29 (13. Januar 2011)

In welchem Fach musst du denn deine Präsentation halten? Denn danach entscheidet sich schließlich, worauf man den Fokus legen muss.


----------



## big-bang90 (13. Januar 2011)

Ich muss die vor meinen Kollegen halten, also den anderen Fachinformatikern.


----------



## port29 (13. Januar 2011)

Okay, ich würde die Präsentation folgendermaßen aufgeilen:
1) Was ist genau ein Proxy (Normaler Proxy / Reverse Proxy)
2) Was ist ein Cache und wie findet ein Proxy in seinem Cache ein Dokument schneller, als der Webserver es ausliefern kann
3) Sicherheitsprobleme eines Proxys. (Frauds, XSS, falsche Inhalte, etc.)

Damit dürftest du die 15 Minuten locker abdecken können.


----------



## big-bang90 (13. Januar 2011)

Ok, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.
Werde mich morgen umgehend dran begeben.


----------



## big-bang90 (17. Januar 2011)

Ich kann nichts über Sicherheitsprobleme finden.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine Seite empfehlen, wo das alles drin steht?

MfG


----------



## port29 (17. Januar 2011)

big-bang90 hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann nichts über Sicherheitsprobleme finden.
> Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine Seite empfehlen, wo das alles drin steht?


 
Ich kann schon verstehen, dass du unter Fachinformatikern bist. Aber man sollte auch da etwas mehr leisten können und sich mal selbst eigene Gedanken machen. Denn Abschreiben kann jeder, es ist keine Kunst.

Schreib doch erstmal das alles (evtl. hier in den Thread) hin, was du über die Funktionsweise der Proxys bisher hast und was in deinen Augen alles zur Sicherheit gehört. Dann können wir gemeinsam weiter schauen.


----------



## big-bang90 (18. Januar 2011)

Naja ich weiß bis jetzt das der Proxy halt als "Vermittler" zwischen Client und Internet steht um Inhalte zu filtern und zu überwachen und das der Proxy auch teilweise Anonymität schafft.
Die Anfragen an eine Internetseite werden zuerst an den Proxy gestellt und er leitet diese dann an die Seite weiter.
Ja, das war es so im großen und ganzen. 

Naja wie soll ich sagen, meine Ausbildung läuft ein wenig anders als eine herkömmliche. Aber da möchte ich hier im Forum nicht genauer drauf eingehen 
Fragen kannst du gerne per PM stellen.


----------



## port29 (18. Januar 2011)

big-bang90 hat gesagt.:


> Naja ich weiß bis jetzt das der Proxy halt als "Vermittler" zwischen Client und Internet steht um Inhalte zu filtern und zu überwachen und das der Proxy auch teilweise Anonymität schafft.



Das ist nicht ganz richtig, denn es gibt auch Reverse Proxys. Diese setzt man gerne bei großen Seiten mit viel Traffic ein. Die Proxys Cachen statischen Inhalt selbst und liefern diesen blitzschnell aus, ohne den Webserver mit dynamischem Inhalt zu belasten.

In einem an das Internet schwach angebundenem Netzwek kann ein Cachender Proxy für die Entlastung des Netzwerkverkehrs sorgen. Sagen wir mal, wir haben z.B. Windows Rechner. Die Kisten suchen in einem bestimmten Intervall nach heuen Windows Updates und laden diese herunter. Bei einer normalen Internetverbindung müsste jeder Rechner sich die Datei für sich selbst herunterladen. Setzt man jetzt aber einen Proxy ein, so lädt sich der erste User das Update (langsam) herunter. Aber alle weiteren Downloads finden mit der Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit statt (häufig 1Gbit/s)



big-bang90 hat gesagt.:


> Die Anfragen an eine Internetseite werden zuerst an den Proxy gestellt und er leitet diese dann an die Seite weiter.



Wenn du jetzt über Sicherheit schreibst, dann musst du da von zwei Seiten herangehen. Einmal wäre es die Sicherheit, die ein Proxy dir bietet. Du könntest auf dem Proxy z.B. einen Virenscanner oder eine Filtersoftware (z.B. für eine Schule) installieren.

Aber jetzt denke mal darüber nach, was passieren kann, wenn ein Angreifer den Proxy kompromittiert. Das erste was er machen kann, ist deine Surfgewohnheiten zu analysieren oder die persönlichen Daten abzufangen, wenn diese nicht SSL Verschlüsselt sind. Aber auch die SSL Verschlüsselung bietet dir da keine Sicherheit. Denn wenn man die Kontrolle über den Proxy hat, kann man den Benutzer dazu bringen, die per SSL geschützte Website zu verlassen und wieder in Klartext zu kommunizieren oder den Benutzer auf eine eigene Website umzuleiten (Phishing). 



big-bang90 hat gesagt.:


> Naja wie soll ich sagen, meine Ausbildung läuft ein wenig anders als eine herkömmliche. Aber da möchte ich hier im Forum nicht genauer drauf eingehen
> Fragen kannst du gerne per PM stellen.


 
Da ich absolut keine Ahnung habe, wie eine Ausbildung abläuft..... kann ich dir da wohl nicht helfen.


----------

